# clear corners



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

does any one know where i can get clear corners for my 92 se-r cus i looked and looked but can't find any and hopefully they make them but i dont know...if ya know where can ya hook me up with wher i can probably get them thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clear corners? B13s come with clear corners stock. Unless you're talking about the bumper-mounted sidemarkers, in which case you're going to have to make your own since Nis-knacks is permantently out of stock. Check out the instructions in the December 2000 issue of SOLM .


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

thats wat i was talking about sorrie...how do you make them yourself?????????


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Anyone know what bulbs go into the corner lights? I'm going to get white here soon and I need to know what bulb goes in there. I'm talkinb about the "clear" corners now! Why is it that my corners look better than my original head light lense?!...Man I hate cracked lenses. Gotta replace those too!


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Is there water in your headlights, my lights have water and condensation inside. NPM did an article on how to clean the insides of them but I forgot which issue, I think it was one of the 2000 issues. With the water, my headlights look brown and my clear corners are clear ( except for the yellow bulbs inside)


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

zexel, are u talking about the bulb that looks like a mini-indoor light bulb ? well its 1157, and to make it white u'd hav to get the blue ones... [hyper white] make shur its 1157 not 1156 u can tel if it is because "56 has 1 wire in it "57 has 2..


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I would just clean my headlights out with Blue Magic...there's a thread about it somewhere around here. But since it has a crack in it, I know it'll just happen again. I may give it a try and hope it cleans them up for a while. So on my corners, get blue and it'll make it white? I believe you but how so? Oh well, I guess I'll find out myself. And it's not so much water as it is condensation (practically same thing)...except the condensation has almost built somewhat of a film on the lense. I'll take them off in a couple weeks and find out. Thanks for the bulb number.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

stevenlk_20 said:


> *zexel, are u talking about the bulb that looks like a mini-indoor light bulb ? well its 1157, and to make it white u'd hav to get the blue ones... [hyper white] make shur its 1157 not 1156 u can tel if it is because "56 has 1 wire in it "57 has 2.. *


1157 will NOT fit in the sidemarkers. It's for the front turnsignals and taillights. 1156 fits the rear turnsignals and reverse lights. The sidemarkers are size 194  .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *So on my corners, get blue and it'll make it white? I believe you but how so? Oh well, I guess I'll find out myself.*


He's talking about the light blue-colored bulbs - hyperwhites. The stock bulbs are so small and so low-wattage, the "white" color turns out to be more of a yellowish. The blue tint on the hyperwhite bulbs shifts the color more toward pure white.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

se-r_scholz said:


> *thats wat i was talking about sorrie...how do you make them yourself????????? *


It's really easy. I followed the instructions in the Dec. '00 issue of SOLM - follow the link here and click on "Construct Clear Turnsignals" by Josh Vereen.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> 1157 will NOT fit in the sidemarkers. It's for the front turnsignals and taillights. 1156 fits the rear turnsignals and reverse lights. The sidemarkers are size 194  . *


yeah, but i Zexel sed' . . . [I'm talkinb about the "clear" corners now! Why is it that my corners look better than my original head light lense?!...Man I hate cracked lenses. Gotta replace those too!]

and he sed. he cleaned his head lights and there was a crack. so i think he mean the korner peice of his head light. not the bumper side markers'..... so it is 1157.. and.. they sell 1157 and 1156 right next to each other so i was just tellhing him not to confuse which is wich.. BUT samo. would a 1156 fit 1157 slot..?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Went to Pep Boys today and saw the bulbs. It seems that the only color that the 1157 bulbs come in is a blue...at least that's all I saw. What about the headlight bulbs? Isn't it 9004 65 high watt/45 low watt? I read it somewhere on the web and pretty sure that's the right size, but not 100%. Anyone know?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

stevenlk_20 said:


> *
> 
> yeah, but i Zexel sed' . . . [I'm talkinb about the "clear" corners now! Why is it that my corners look better than my original head light lense?!...Man I hate cracked lenses. Gotta replace those too!]
> 
> and he sed. he cleaned his head lights and there was a crack. so i think he mean the korner peice of his head light. not the bumper side markers'..... so it is 1157.. and.. they sell 1157 and 1156 right next to each other so i was just tellhing him not to confuse which is wich.. BUT samo. would a 1156 fit 1157 slot..? *


LOL, sorry, I got a little mixed up. Anyway, yes the turnsignals in the front are 1157. I suppose you could make an 1156 fit in an 1157 socket, but I don't know why you would want to. The wattages are the same for the 1156 and the high-watt filament on the 1157. If you want your turnsignals to only flash, not be the constant-on marker lights too, just clip the appropriate wire.

Zexel, I believe that's correct. Your best bet is to take your bulb out and compare it to the ones on the shelf. I highly recommend the Sylvania Cool Blue line of bulbs. They're very white in color and last for a long time. I've been going well over a year on mine.

BTW, a hyperwhite bulb is very very blue in color. The way you can tell the difference between blue and hyperwhite is how dark of blue the bulb is. If the bulb is a medium-to-light blue like this, it's probably hyperwhite. If it's a dark, almost black-blue, like this, it's a blue bulb. And Pep Boys probably isn't your best bet for getting quality bulbs. Head over to the local preformance / rice store and you're more likely to find a nice bulb like Polarg, Hiper Industries, etc.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> LOL, sorry, I got a little mixed up. Anyway, yes the turnsignals in the front are 1157. I suppose you could make an 1156 fit in an 1157 socket, but I don't know why you would want to. The wattages are the same for the 1156 and the high-watt filament on the 1157. If you want your turnsignals to only flash, not be the constant-on marker lights too, just clip the appropriate wire.*


 there was a thread i post earlier titled hyper blinkers. and it did say clip black wire. but its dim 1157 and turns off when signals doesnt get brighter... the corners are brownish. but urs are silver cause you hid the blue reflection.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

samo - the 1157's that up at Pe Boys that I s were made by Hiper Industries. Is that a good quality? I know a place where they can special order me some if I need them to.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

NisKnacks used to sell them. There is a group deal going on in the NX2000 (www.sr20deforum.com)section for clear turnsignal lenses for the NX. I think if you hold off there will be marker lights made soon. Or just check the forums for them used. They do pop up every now and then.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure of which wire to clip - I never can keep them all straight. However, I'm pretty sure the black wire is ground, so clipping that wire sounds like a bad idea. From my testing, getting the turnsignals to be as bright as the headlights is next to impossible. I've tried every wiring combination possible - wiring in reverse, using cancellation to get them to turn off, etc. etc. and nothing worked the way I wanted. My solution? Get some city lights of the same wattage  .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *samo - the 1157's that up at Pe Boys that I s were made by Hiper Industries. Is that a good quality? I know a place where they can special order me some if I need them to. *


Yes, from my experience Hiper Industries is very high quality. I use their Xenon Red bulbs in my center taillight and the color is fantastic. I believe that Hiper Industries and Polarg are one in the same, and I use Polarg hyperwhites and am very happy. The color is just slightly blue and very very bright. They're excellent bulbs and look great at night. If the price is good, I would go for them.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm not sure of which wire to clip - I never can keep them all straight. However, I'm pretty sure the black wire is ground, so clipping that wire sounds like a bad idea. From my testing, getting the turnsignals to be as bright as the headlights is next to impossible. I've tried every wiring combination possible - wiring in reverse, using cancellation to get them to turn off, etc. etc. and nothing worked the way I wanted. My solution? Get some city lights of the same wattage  . *


i dont know what the black is. but for shur i did cut the black.. and it workd. but when i signal u know how 1157 is 2 lightings.a nd parking light is DIM and signal it gets BRITER.. well its DIM and when i signal i blinks fast. but it turns off.
normal signal: dim>briter>dim>briter . . 
MY hyper: dim>off>dim>off . . . (but.. it does go about 4'x or 6'x faster.. )
so i was wanting to see if i can replace 1156. and its brite but when i sngnal it turns off. so cars can see im singaling at day or nite.... but would it b tOO brite?


----------

